# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  الطعن رقم ٧٠٦٩ لسنة ٨٨ قضائية الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠٢٠/١١/٠٨ البصمة الوراثية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ٧٠٦٩ لسنة ٨٨ قضائية
الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠٢٠/١١/٠٨
العنوان : إثبات " خبرة " . محكمة الموضوع " سلطتها في تقدير آراء الخبراء " .
الموجز : تقدير آراء الخبراء والفصل فيما يوجه إلى تقاريرهم من اعتراضات . موضوعي . نعى الطاعن في شان الدليل الفني .جدل موضوعي لا تلتزم المحكمة بمتابعته والرد عليه. اطمئنان المحكمة الى ما انتهى اليه تقرير الطب الشرعي واقوال المجني عليها كون البصمة الوراثية للحمض النووي DNA المستخلصة من التلوثات المنوية للطاعن تتطابق مع البصمة الوراثية لعينات دمائه كونه يتفق مع ما جاء باعترافه انه قد اولج قضيبه بها حتى امنى بها .


الحكم
باسم الشعب

محكمة النقـــض

دائرة الأحد ( د ) الجنائيـــة

الطعن رقم ٧٠٦٩ لسنة ٨٨ قضائية

جلسة الأحد الموافق ٨ من نوفمبر سنة ٢٠٢٠

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

المؤلفة برئاسة السيد القاضي/ حسن الغزيري نائب رئيس المحكمة

وعضوية السادة القضاة/ عادل عمارة ومحمد تركي، محمد عبد الحليم طلبه

 نواب رئيس المحكمة وحاتم أحمد عبد الباري

 ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

(١) إثبات " اعتراف " " شهود " " خبرة " " معاينة ". حكم " تسبيبه. تسبيب غير معيب ".

بيان الحكم المطعون فيه واقعة الدعوى بما تتوافر به كافة العناصر القانونية للجريمة التى دان الطاعن بها وإيراده على ثبوتها أدلة سائغة مستمدة من اعتراف المتهم وشقيقه بتحقيقات النيابة العامة وأقوال شاهدى الإثبات ومعاينة النيابة العامة وتقريري المعمل الكيماوي والطبي الشرعي وإيراد مؤداها في بيان كاف من شانها أن تودى إلى ما رتبه الحكم عليها. إيراده مضمون ومؤدى أدلة ثبوتها على نحو كاف. لا قصور عدم رسم القانون شكلآ خاصا يصوغ فيه الحكم بيان الواقعة. متى كان ما أورده كافيآ في بيان الواقعة.

(٢) إثبات " خبرة ". حكم " تسبيبه. تسبيب غير معيب ". دفاع " الإخلال بحق الدفاع. ما لا يوفره ".

إيراد الحكم مضمون تقرير المعامل المركزية بمصلحه الطب الشرعي في بيان كاف. أثره : عدم قبول النعي على الحكم عدم إيراد مضمونه. مثال.

(٣) إثبات " شهود". محكمة الموضوع " سلطتها في تقدير أقوال الشهود ". حكم " ما لا يعيبه في نطاق التدليل ". نقض " أسباب الطعن. ما لا يقبل منها ".

لا يعيب الحكم أن يحيل في بيان شهادة الشهود إلى ما أورده من أقوال شاهد آخر. ما دامت اقوالهم متفقة مع ما استند اليه الحكم منها. عدم التزام محكمة الموضوع بسرد روايات كل الشهود إن تعددت. حسبها أن تورد منها ما تطمئن إليه واطراح ما عداه. لمحكمة الموضوع تجزئه أقوال الشاهد والأخذ منها بما تطمئن إليه وإطراح ما عداه. لا تناقض.

(٤) ثبات " اعتراف ". محكمة الموضوع " سلطتها في تقدير صحة الاعتراف ". حكم " تسبيبه. تسبيب غير معيب ". نقض " أسباب الطعن. ما لا يقبل منها ".

تقدير صحة الاعتراف وقيمته في الإثبات في المسائل الجنائية. موضوعي. تقدير صحة ما يدعيه المتهم من أن الاعتراف المعزو إليه قد انتزع منه بطريق الإكراه أو أثر إجراء باطل والأخذ به. موضوعي. مادام الحكم قد حصل الاعتراف بما لا تناقض فيها وانه ادلى به طواعية واختيارا ومطابقا للواقع في ادق تفاصيلهومعززا ومتفقا مع باقي ادلة الثبوت الأخرى. شرطه : أن يكون اختيارياً صادراً عن إرادة حرة. الاعتراف في المواد الجنائية طبيعته. هو عنصر من عناصر الدعوى. لمحكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية في تقدير حجيته وقيمته في الاثبات.

(٥) إجراءات " إجراءات التحقيق " " إجراءات المحاكمة ". دفاع " الإخلال بحق الدفاع. ما لا يوفره ". نقض " أسباب الطعن. ما لا يقبل منها ".

تعييب التحقيق الذي جرى في المرحلة السابقة على المحاكمة. لا يصح سبباً للطعن على الحكم. النعي على المحكمة قعودها عن إجراء تحقيق لم يطلب منها ولم تر هي حاجة لإجرائه. غير جائز. مثال.

(٦) ثبات "بوجه عام". دفاع "الإخلال بحق الدفاع. ما لا يوفره".. نقض "أسباب الطعن. ما لا يقبل منها".

خلو محضر جلسة المحاكمة أن أياً من الطاعن أو المدافع عنه لم يدفع ببطلان استجوابه بتحقيقات النيابة العامة. عدم جواز إثارته لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض.

(٧) استدلالات. محكمة الموضوع " سلطتها في تقدير جديـة التحريات ".

 للمحكمة التعويل على تحريات الشرطة باعتبارها معززة لما ساقته من أدلـة سائغة من شأنها أن تؤدي إلى ما رتبه عليها. لا قصور.

إفصاح الضابط عن مصدر تحرياته. غير لازم. 

(٨) إثبات " خبرة ". محكمة الموضوع " سلطتها في تقدير آراء الخبراء ".

تقدير آراء الخبراء والفصل فيما يوجه إلى تقاريرهم من اعتراضات. موضوعي. نعى الطاعن في شان الدليل الفني.جدل موضوعي لا تلتزم المحكمة بمتابعته والرد عليه.

اطمئنان المحكمة الى ما انتهى اليه تقرير الطب الشرعي واقوال المجني عليها كون البصمة الوراثية للحمض النووي DNA المستخلصة من التلوثات المنوية للطاعن تتطابق مع البصمة الوراثية لعينات دمائه كونه يتفق مع ما جاء باعترافه انه قد اولج قضيبه بها حتى امنى بها.

(٩) إثبات " بوجه عام ". دفوع. دفاع " الإخلال بحق الدفاع. ما لا يوفره ". حكم " تسبيبه. تسبيب غير معيب ". محكمة الموضوع " سلطتها في تقدير الدليل ". نقض "أسباب الطعن. ما لا يقبل منها".

تطابق أقوال الشهود مع الدليل الفني في كل جزئية. ليس بلازم. كفاية أن يكون الدليل القولي غير متناقض مع مضمون الدليل الفني تناقض يستعصي على الملائمة والتوفيق.

(١٠) ارتباط. عقوبة " تطبيقها ". محكمة الموضوع " سلطتها في تقدير الارتباط ". حكم " تسبيبه. تسبيب غير معيب ".

تطبيق نص المادة ٣٢ / ٢ عقوبات. مناطه ؟ تقدير قيام الارتباط. موضوعى. استخلاص الحكم عدم قيام الارتباط بين الجرائم التي دان الطاعن بهما وتوقيعه عقوبة مستقلة عن كل منها. صحيح. مثال لتسبيب سائغ لرفض الدفع بقيام الارتباط بين الجرائم.

(١١) عقوبة "عقوبة الجريمة الأشد". ارتباط. حكم "ما لا يعيبه في نطاق التدليل". نقض "أسباب الطعن. ما لا يقبل منها".

بيان الحكم أن الجرائم اللتين ارتكبهما الطاعن وقعتا لغرض واحد. ومعاقبته بالعقوبة المقررة للجريمة الأشد اعمالاً للمادة ٣٢ عقوبات. لا ينال منه اغفاله ذكر الجريمة الأشد.

(١٢) ظروف مخففة. عقوبة " تطبيقها ". حكم " تسبيبه. تسبيب غير معيب ". سلاح. مواد مخدرة.

الأصل في الأحكام أن تحمل على الصحة. جواز تفسير منطوق الحكم ما أجملته أسبابه عن إعمال المادة ١٧ عقوبات بقصره على جريمة إحراز المخدرات دون جريمة مواقعة انثى بدون رضاها واحراز السلاح الابيض. انتفاء التناقض في هذه الحالة. 

(١٣) نقض " أسباب الطعن. وضوح أسباب الطعن وتحديدها ".

وجه الطعن يجب أن يكون واضحا محددا.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الوقائـع

اتهمت النيابة العامة الطاعن، وآخر سبق الحكم عليه في القضية الجناية رقم.... لسنة ۲۰۱۱ قسم شرطة أول القاهرة الجديدة.

(والمقيدة في الجدول الكلي برقم.... لسنة ۲۰۱۱).

بأنهما في يوم١٢/١/۲۰۱۱ - بدائرة قسم أول القاهرة الجديدة - محافظة القاهرة.

المتهمان: - واقعا المجني عليها /.... بغير رضاها وذلك بأن قید المتهم الثاني يداها وكمم فاها وهددها الأول بسلاح أبيض (سكين) كان حيازته فبث الرعب في نفسها وشل مقاومتها وتمكن الأول بتلك الوسيلة القسرية من مواقعتها رغما عنها علي النحو المبين بالتحقيقات.

* المتهم الأول: - أحرز بقصد التعاطي جوهرا مخدرا (جوهر الحشيش) في غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانوناً.

* أحرز بقصد التعاطي أقراصا مخدرة (ترامادول) في غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانوناً.

* أحرز بغير ترخيص سلاحاً أبيض ( سكینا) دون مسوغ من الضرورة الشخصية أو المهنية.

وأمرت بإحالته لمحكمة جنايات القاهرة لمعاقبته طبقاً للقيد والوصف الواردين بأمر الإحالة.

والمحكمة المذكورة قضت في ١٦/١/٢٠١٨ عملاً بالمواد ٢٦٧/١ من قانون العقوبات والمواد ۱، ۲، ٢٧/١، ٣٧/١، ٤٢/١، ٤٥/١ من القانون رقم ۱۸۲ لسنة ١٩٦٠ المعدل بالقانون رقم ۱۲۲ لسنة ۱۹۸۹ والبند (٥٦) من القسم الثاني من الجدول رقم (۱) والبند (د) من الجدول رقم (٣) الملحقين بالقانون الأول والمعدلين بقراري وزير الصحة والسكان رقمی٤٦ لسنة ۱۹۹۷، ۱۲۲ لسنة ٢٠٠٤ والمواد ۱/١، ۲٥ مكررا/۱، ۳۰/١ من القانون رقم ٣٩٤ لسنة ١٩٥٤ المعدل بالقانونين رقمي ٢٦ لسنة ۱۹۷۸، ١٦٥ لسنة ۱۹۸۱ والبندين رقم ( ٥، ٦) من الجدول رقم (١) الملحق بالقانون الأول والمعدل بقرار وزير الداخلية رقم ١٧٥٦ سنة ۲۰۰۷ مع إعمال مقتضي المادتين ۱۷، ۳۲ من قانون العقوبات، حضورياً.

 اولاً: بمعاقبة /.... بالسجن المشدد لمده خمسة عشر عاما عما أسند إليه من تهمتي المواقعة والسلاح الأبيض، ثانياً: وبمعاقبته بالحبس مع الشغل لمدة ثلاث سنوات وبتغريمه عشرة آلاف جنيه عما أسند اليه من تهمتي إحراز جوهر الحشيش والأقراص المخدرة، وأمرت بمصادرة المضبوطات وألزمته المصاريف الجنائية.

وفي٣٠/١/ ۲۰۱۸ قرر المحكوم عليه /.... (الطاعن) بشخصه في هذا الحكم بطريق النقض.

وفي٢/٣/ ۲۰۱۸ أودعت مذكرة الأسباب الطعن بالنقض عن الطاعن موقع عليها في أصلها وصورها من الأستاذ /.... المحامي وهو من المقبولين للمرافعة أمام محكمة النقض.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

المحكمــة

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع التقرير الذي تلاه السيد القاضي المقرر والمرافعة والمداولة قانونًا:

حيث إن الطعن استوفي الشكل المقرر في القانون.

حيث إن الطاعن ينعي علي الحكم المطعون فيه أنه إذ دانه بجرائم مواقعة أنثي بغير رضاها وإحراز جوهري الحشيش والترامادول المخدرين بقصد التعاطي وفي غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانوناً وإحراز سلاح أبيض دون مسوغ من الضرورة الشخصية أو الحرفية قد شابه القصور في التسبيب والفساد في الاستدلال والخطأ في تطبيق القانون والإخلال بحق الدفاع، ذلك بأنه لم يورد مضمون ومؤدى أدلة الإدانة في بيانٍ جليٍ مفصلٍ سيما الدليل الفني مكتفياً بما خلص بنتيجتهِ، وأحال في مضمون أقوال شاهد الإثبات الثاني إلي ما أورده بأقوال الشاهدة الأولي، ودفع الطاعن ببطلان اعترافه بتحقيقات النيابة العامة لصدوره وليد إجراءات باطلة وإكراه مادي ومعنوي ترك به الإصابات التي أثبتها وكيل النيابة المحقق، غير أن الحكم اطرح هذا الدفع بما لا يصلح، ودون أن تتحقق المحكمة من سبب تلك الإصابات سيما أن أقوال الطاعن بشأن تلك الإصابات لا تتفق مع العقل والمنطق، هذا فضلاً عن قصور تحقيقات النيابة العامة في تحقيق ذلك الإكراه الواقع عليه، وبطلان تحقيقات النيابة العامة لعدم حضور محام معه بالتحقيقات، وعدم جدية التحريات وأن مجريها لم يفصح عن مصدرها، وقام دفاعه علي بطلان الدليل المستمد من الدليل الفني وعدم إجراء مضاهاة DNA للطاعن وتناقضه مع أقوال المجني عليها مما يُنبئ عن انتفاء صلته بالواقعة والمضبوطات، وصرحت باعتبار التهم جميعا مرتبطة ارتباطاً لا يقبل التجزئة عملا بالمادة ٣٢ من قانون العقوبات إلا أنها أوقعت عقوبة مستقلة عن التهمتين الأولي والرابعة وعقوبة عن التهمتين الثانية والثالثة ودون تعيين الجريمة الأشد في كليهما، كما صرحت بإعمال المادة ١٧ من قانون العقوبات دون تبيان أيٍّ من الجرائم التي أعملها بشأنها، والتفت الحكم عن دفوعه الجوهرية مما يعيب الحكم المطعون فيه ويستوجب نقضه.

وحيث إن الحكم المطعون فيه حصّل واقعة الدعوى في قوله : " تتحصل في أنه في الساعة الثامنة وخمسة دقائق من صباح يوم ١٢/١/٢٠١١ وعقب عودة المجني عليها /.... من توصيل نجلتها إلي المدرسة ودلوفها إلي داخل الجراج المخصص للسيارات بالعقار سكنها ( الفيلا رقم... الكائنة بالحي.... بالتجمع.... ) دائرة قسم أول القاهرة الجديدة فوجئت بالمتهم الماثل /.... ( حارس العقار ) وقد لعب الشيطان برأسه فطرأت عليه فكرة ارتكاب الفحشاء معها، فانتظرها بعد أن تركت سيارتها وهمت بالصعود لشقتها فاعترض طريقها وراودها عن نفسها فأبت وصدته، فما كان منه الا أن بادر بتنفيذ مخططه الاجرامي بمساعدة شقيقة المتهم /.... السابق صدور حكم ضده بالسجن المشدد عشرة سنين في ذات الواقعة بتهديدها بواسطة سلاح أبيض ( سكين ) وتكميم فاها وتقييد يديها من الخلف فشل حركتها لتعطيل مقاومتها تسهيلاً لارتكاب الجريمة فبثا الرعب والخوف في نفسها حتي انعدمت مقاومتها ثم اقتادها كُرهاً عنها وعنوة إلي داخل إحدى الغرف الكائنة أسفل ذات العقار والمخصصة للمتهم الماثل بصفته حارساً للعقار وطرحها علي سرير الغرفة بعد أن وضع لاصق علي فاها حتي لا تستغيث وتناول قرصاً من عقار التامول المخدر واحتسى الخمر وحينذاك تبرزت المجني عليها من شدة الخوف والرعب علي نفسها فلم يمنع ذلك المتهم من أن يقوم بتنفيذ ما أوعز الشيطان له ووسوست له نفسه من الاعتداء الجنسي على المجني عليها، وحتي لا يسمع أحد استغاثتها غلق باب الغرفة وقام بتشغيل جهاز التلفاز بصوت مرتفع وهم بخلع ملابسه ثم نزع عنها ملابسها وسروالها الداخلي فحاولت مقاومته إلا أنه هددها بواسطة سلاح أبيض ( سكين ) بحوزته وغزها به في مواضع متفرقة من جسدها مهددا إياها بالقتل ( تشريحها ) إن لم تستجب له فضعفت مقاومتها واستطاع المتهم الماثل أن يولج قضيه في فرجها كرها عنها حتي أمني بها واستمر يمارس معها العملية الجنسية مرتين أخريين بذات الطريقة، وبعد أن فرغ من إشباع رغبته تركها، فقامت بإبلاغ الشرطة بالواقعة ولاذا المتهم بالفرار إلي بلدته حتي إلقاء القبض عليه فاعترف تفصيلاً بارتكاب الواقعة بالصورة المتقدمة، وبتفتيش حجرته الكائنة بالعقار محل الحادث عثر بها علي جوهرين مخدرين ثبت من تقرير المعمل الكيماوي أنهما لمخدر الحشيش المدرج بالجدول الأول من قانون المخدرات وقرصين لعقار الترامادول المخدر المدرج بالجدول الثالث من قانون المخدرات أقر المتهم عند مواجهته بهما بإحرازه للمخدرين المضبوطين بقصد التعاطي وثبت من التقرير الطبي الشرعي إصابة المجني عليها بسحجات مغطاه بقشرة محمرة رطبة تقع منتشرة بالجفن العلوي للعين اليمني وبيمين الأنف وبيمين الشفة السفلي وبيمين الذقن ـ كدمة بلون محمر تقع بمنتصف السطح الداخلي للشفة العليا ـ كما ثبت من تقرير المعامل الطبية الشرعية مطابقة التلوثات المنوية التي عثر عليها بلباس المجني عليها مع البصمة الوراثية للحامض النووي المستخلص من عينة دماء المتهم الماثل "، وقد ساق الحكم على ثبوت هذه الواقعة أدلة مستمدة من اعتراف الطاعن وشقيقه بتحقيقات النيابة العامة وأقوال شاهدي الإثبات ومن معاينة النيابة العامة لمكان الحادث ومما ثبت من التقرير الطبي الشرعي وتقرير المعامل الكيماوية والمركزية بمصلحة الطب الشرعي، وحصل الحكم مؤدى هذه الأدلة تحصيلاً سليماً له أصله الثابت بالأوراق. لما كان ذلك، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد بين مضمون ومؤدى أدلة الإدانة خلافاً لقول الطاعن، وكان القانون لم يرسم شكلا خاصا يصوغ فيه الحكم بيان الواقعة المستوجبة للعقوبة والظروف التي وقعت فيها، فمتي كان مجموع ما أورده الحكم - كما هو الحال في الدعوى المطروحة - كافياً لتفهم الواقعة بأركانها وظروفها حسبما استخلصته المحكمة، كان ذلك محققاً لحكم القانون، ومن ثم فإن منعى الطاعن بأن الحكم لم يلم بالواقعة وبأدلتها إلماماً كافيا ولم يورد مضمونها ومؤداها يكون في غير محله.

لما كان ذلك، وكان الحكم قد نقل عن تقرير الطب الشرعي قوله (( وقد ثبت من التقرير الطبي الشرعي الخاص بتوقيع الكشف الطبي علي المجني عليها إصابتها بسحجات مغطاة بقشرة محمرة رطبة تقع منتشرة بالجفن العلوي للعين اليمني وبيمين الأنف وبيمين الشفة السفلي وبميمن الذقن بأبعاد تتراوح بين ١/٢ سم × ٣ مم حتي ٢ سم × ١/٢ سم وأن تلك الإصابات ذات طبيعة احتكاكية أو الخدش بجسم صلب أو أجسام صلبه خشنة السطح وهي جائزة الحدوث في تاريخ معاصر لتاريخ الواقعة في ١٢/١/٢٠١١، وكدمة بلون محمر تقع بمنتصف السطح الداخلي للشفة العليا بأبعاد حوالي٣ × ١/٢ سم وأن تلك الإصابة إصابة ذات طبيعة رضية حدثت من المصادمة بجسم صلب أو أجسام صلبة راضة وهي جائزة الحدوث في تاريخ معاصر لتاريخ الواقعة المعطى )) وحصل تقرير المعامل المركزية بمصلحة الطب الشرعي في قوله (( أن البصمة الوراثية للحمض النووي المستخلصة من التلوثات المنوية المعثور عليها بالكيلوت الخاص بالمجني عليها تتطابق مع البصمة الوراثية للحمض النووي المستخلصة من عينة دماء المتهم الماثل أي أن التلوثات المنوية المعثور عليها بالكلوت الخاص بالمجني عليها تخص المتهم الماثل )) وحصل تقرير المعمل الكيماوي بمصلحة الطب الشرعي في قوله (( احتواء المضبوطات التي عثر عليها بحجرة المتهم علي أجزاء لنبات الحشيش المخدر المدرج بالجدول الأول من قانون المخدرات وأن القرصين المعثور عليهما لعقار الترامادول المخدر بالجدول الثالث من قانون المخدرات ))، وكان ما أورده الحكم نقلاً عن هذه التقارير كافياً في بيان مضمونها ولتحقيق الموائمة بينها وبين باقي الأدلة المطروحة في الدعوى، فإن هذا حسبه كيما يتم تدليله ويستقيم قضاؤه، ذلك أنه لا ينال من سلامة الحكم عدم إيراد نص تقرير الخبير بكل فحواه وأجزائه.

لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أنه لا يعيب الحكم أن يحيل في بيان شهادة الشهود إلي ما أورده من أقوال شاهد آخر ما دامت أقوالهم متفقة مع ما استند إليه الحكم منها، وكان من المقرر كذلك أن المحكمة غير ملزمة بسرد روايات كل الشهود - إن تعددت - وبيان وجه أخذها بما اقتنعت به بل حسبها أن تورد منها ما تطمئن إليه وتطرح ما عداه، ومن ثم فإن ما يثيره الطاعن في هذا الصدد يكون غير سديد.

لما كان ذلك، وكان الحكم قد عرض لما دفع به الطاعن من بطلان اعترافه لصدوره نتيجة إكراه مادي ومعنوي واطرحه بقوله ( وحيث إنه عما أثاره دفاع المتهم من بطلان اعترافه في تحقيقات النيابة العامة لكونه وليد اكراه مادي ومعنوي ـ فمردود ـ بأنه لما كان من المقرر أن الاعتراف في المسائل الجنائية من العناصر التي تملك هذه المحكمة كامل الحرية في تقدير صحتها وقيمتها في الإثبات ولها أن تأخذ به متي اطمأنت إلي صدقه ومطابقته للحقيقة والواقع وكان البين من الأوراق أن الاعتراف الذي أدلى به المتهم الماثل في تحقيقات النيابة العامة قد جاء مفصلاً وقد صدر من المتهم طواعيةً أو اختياراً وهو في كامل وعيه وإدراكه وقد جاء مطابقاً للواقع في أدق تفاصيله ومعززا ومتفقا مع أدلة الثبوت الأخرى المتمثلة في أقوال المجني عليها وما جاء باعتراف شقيقه المتهم السالف الذكر، وكذا تحريات الشرطة علي لسان الضابط شاهد الإثبات الثاني السالف الذكر والمؤيدة بما ورد بتقرير الطب الشرعي الآنف البيان وكانت أوراق الدعوى قد جاءت خلوا من أي آثار تدل علي وجود الإكراه المادي والمعنوي المزعوم وأن الضابط المذكور كان متواجداً معه أثناء تحقيقات النيابة العامة ومن ثم فإن المحكمة علي ضوء ذلك تطمئن إلي سلامة حق الاعتراف التفصيلي في تحقيقات النيابة العامة وأنه قد صدر من المتهم طواعية عن إرادة حرة دون إكراه أو ضغط مادي أو معنوي ومن ثم فإن ما تساند إليه دفاع المتهم الماثل في هذا الصدد غير سديد ويتعين الالتفات عنه ) وإذ كان هذا الذي رد به الحكم علي ما أثير بشأن الإكراه سائغاً في تفنيده وفي نفي الصلة بين إصابات الطاعن وبين الاعتراف الذي أدلى به في التحقيق وكان من المقرر أن الاعتراف في المواد الجنائية هو من العناصر التي تملك محكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية في تقدير صحتها وقيمتها في الإثبات، فلها بهذه المثابة أن تقدر عدم صحة ما يدعيه المتهم من أن الاعتراف المعزو إليه قد انتزع منه بطريق الإكراه دون معقب عليها ما دامت تقيم تقديرها علي أسبابٍ سائغةٍ، وهي غير ملزمة - من بعد - بعرض الطاعن علي خبير مختص لبيان سبب إصاباته ما دامت الواقعة قد وضحت لديها ولم تر هي من جانبها اتخاذ هذا الإجراء، ومن ثم فإن تعييب الحكم في هذا الخصوص لا يكون مقبولاً.

لما كان ذلك، وكان يبين من مطالعة محضر جلسة المحاكمة أن من بين ما أبداه الدفاع عن الطاعن قصور تحقيقات النيابة العامة دون أن يطلب إلي المحكمة اتخاذ إجراء معين في هذا الخصوص، فإن ما أثاره الدفاع فيما سلف لا يعدو أن يكون تعييباً للتحقيق الذي جرى في المرحلة السابقة علي المحاكمة مما لا يصلح أن يكون سبباً للطعن علي الحكم وليس للطاعن من بعد النعي علي المحكمة قعودها عن إجراء تحقيق لم يطلب منها ولم تر هي حاجة إلي إجرائه بعد أن اطمأنت إلى صحة الواقعة كما رواها شهود الواقعة. لما كان ذلك، وكان البين من محضر جلسة المحاكمة أن أياً من الطاعن أو المدافع عنه لم يدفع ببطلان استجوابه بتحقيقات النيابة العامة لعدم دعوة محاميه للحضور معه فلا يجوز له من بعد إثارته لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض إذ هو لا يعدو أن يكون تعييباً للإجراءات السابقة علي المحاكمة مما لا يصح أن يكون سبباً للطعن في الحكم، ومن ثم فإن منعى الطاعن في هذا الصدد يكون غير سديد.

لما كان ذلك، وكان للمحكمة أن تعول في تكوين عقيدتها علي ما جاء بتحريات الشرطة باعتبارها معززة لما ساقته من أدلة ما دامت أنها اطمأنت إلي جديتها، وإذ كان الحكم قد عول في إدانة الطاعن علي أقوال المجني عليها التي تأيدت بما دلت عليه تحريات ضابط المباحث فضلا عن ما ثبت من التقرير الطبي الشرعي، وهي أدلة سائغة من شأنها أن تؤدي إلى ما رتبه الحكم عليها، ولا ينال من ذلك ألا يفصح مأمور الضبط القضائي عن مصدر تلك التحريات، فإن ما يثيره الطاعن من عدم جدية التحريات لا يعدو أن يكون من قبيل الجدل الموضوعي في تقدير الأدلة وفي سلطة محكمة الموضوع في استنباط معتقدها منها مما لا يجوز إثارته أمام محكمة النقض.

لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أن تقدير آراء الخبراء والفصل فيما يوجه إلي تقاريرهم من اعتراضات مرجعه إلي محكمة الموضوع التي لها كامل الحرية في تقدير القوة التدليلية لتقرير الخبير المقدم إليها وكانت المحكمة قد أفصحت عن اطمئنانها إلي ما انتهى إليه تقرير الطب الشرعي وأقوال المجني عليها بحدوث مواقعة بغير رضاها وأن البصمة الوراثية للحمض النووي المستخلصة من التلوثات المنوية المعثور عليها بملابس المجني عليها تتطابق مع البصمة الوراثية للحمض النووي المستخلصة من عينة دماء الطاعن وهو ما يتفق مع ما جاء باعتراف الطاعن من قيامه بإيلاج قضيبه في فرج المجني عليها حتي أمنى بها، فإن ما يثيره الطاعن في شأن الدليل الفني لا يعدو في حقيقته أن يكون جدلاً موضوعياً في تقدير الدليل المستمد من ذلك التقرير لا تلتزم المحكمة بمتابعته فيه والرد عليه.

 لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أنه لا يلزم لصحة الحكم بالإدانة أن تطابق أقوال الشهود مضمون الدليل الفني في كل جزئية منه بل يكفي كما هو الحال في الدعوى الماثلة أن يكون جماع الدليل القولي غير متناقض مع جوهر الدليل الفني تناقضا يستعصي علي الملاءمة والتوفيق، وإذ كان ما حصله الحكم من أقوال المجني عليها لا يتناقض وما نقله من تقرير الطب الشرعي فإن قالة التناقض بين الدليلين لا يكون لها محل، هذا فضلا عن أن الحكم المطعون فيه كان قد عرض لقالة التناقض بين الدليلين الفني والقولي واطرحه بردٍ كافٍ وسائغٍ.

لما كان ذلك، وكان النعي بانتفاء صلته بالواقعة وبالمضبوطات من أوجه الدفاع الموضوعية التي لا تستوجب بحسب الأصل ردا صريحا من المحكمة بل يستفاد الرد عليه دلالة من قضاء الحكم بالإدانة استنادا إلي أدلة الثبوت التي أوردها.

لما كان ذلك، وكان مناط تطبيق الفقرة الثانية من المادة ٣٢ من قانون العقوبات أن تكون الجرائم قد انتظمتها خطة جنائية واحدة بعدة أفعال مكملة لبعضها البعض بحيث تتكون منها مجتمعة الوحدة الإجرامية التي عناها المشرع بالحكم الوارد بالفقرة المشار إليها، كما أن الأصل أن تقدير قيام الارتباط بين الجرائم هو مما يدخل في حدود السلطة التقديرية لمحكمة الموضوع، وكانت الوقائع كما أثبتها الحكم -على خلاف ما أثبته الطاعن بوجه النعي -تفيد أن ما وقع من الطاعن من مواقعة المجني عليها بغير رضاها وإحراز سلاح أبيض مستخدم في الواقعة جريمة واحدة وأن جريمة إحراز جوهري الحشيش والترامادول المخدرين المضبوطين أثناء معاينة النيابة العامة جريمة واحدة أخرى ومما لا يوفر وحدة النشاط الإجرامي في الجريمتين اللتين دين بهما ولا يتحقق به الارتباط الذي لا يقبل التجزئة بينهما، فإن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ أوقع علي الطاعن عقوبة مستقلة عن كل من هاتين الجريمتين لا يكون قد خالف القانون في شيء. هذا فضلاً عن أنه لا يؤثر في سلامته أنه أغفل ذكر الجريمة الأشد عن كل جريمة - كما سلف بيانه-.

لما كان ذلك، وكان الحكم بعد أن بيَّنَ واقعة الدعوى ومواد الاتهام التي عاقب الطاعن بمقتضاها أخذه بقسط من الرأفة في نطاق ما خولته المادة ١٧ من قانون العقوبات، إلا أنه عندما أوقع عليه العقوبة أعمل المادة -السالفة الذكر - بالنسبة لعقوبة إحراز الجوهرين المخدرين بقصد التعاطي بعد أن طبق عليه المادة ٣٢ من قانون العقوبات دون أن يعمل المادة ١٧ من قانون العقوبات علي جريمة مواقعة المجني عليها بغير رضاها -قبل تعديلها بالقانون ١١ لسنة ٢٠١١ -وإحراز سلاح أبيض الذي دانه بها أيضاً بعد أن طبق عليها المادة ٣٢ من قانون العقوبات، ولما كان الأصل في الأحكام أن تحمل على الصحة وكان ما قاله الحكم في أسبابه إجمالاً عن إعماله المادة ١٧ من قانون العقوبات قد فسره في منطوقه بأنه يشمل عقوبة جريمة إحراز الجوهرين المخدرين بقصد التعاطي دون جريمة مواقعة المجني عليها بغير رضاها وإحراز سلاح أبيض وهذا التفسير لا يجافي المنطق ولا يناقضه في شيء مما سبقه، ولا تثريب على الحكم إذ خصص في منطوقه ما كان قد أجمله في أسبابه.

لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أنه يجب لقبول وجه الطعن أن يكون واضحاً ومحددا ولما كان الطاعن لم يبين في طعنه ماهية أوجه الدفاع التي التفت الحكم المطعون فيه عن الرد عليها بل أرسل القول إرسالاً مما لا يمكن معه مراقبة ما إذا كان الحكم تناولها بالرد من عدمه وهل كان دفاعا جوهرياً مما يجب علي المحكمة أن تجبيه أو ترد عليه أو هو من قبيل الدفاع الموضوعي الذي لا يستلزم في الأصل رداً بل الرد مستفاد من القضاء بالإدانة للأدلة التي أوردتها المحكمة في حكمها ومن ثم فإن ما يثيره الطاعن في هذا الصدد لا يكون مقبولاً.

لما كان ما تقدم، فإن الطعن برمته يكون علي غير أساس متعيناً رفضه موضوعا.

فلهــذه الأسبــاب

حكمت المحكمة: بقبول الطعن شكلاً وفي الموضوع برفضه.

المصدر 
https://www.cc.gov.eg/judgment_singl...095&&ja=287492

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ٧٠٦٩ لسنة ٨٨ قضائية

الصادر بجلسة ٢٠٢٠/١١/٠٨

تقدير آراء الخبراء والفصل فيما يوجه إلى تقاريرهم من اعتراضات . موضوعي . نعى الطاعن في شان الدليل الفني .جدل موضوعي لا تلتزم المحكمة بمتابعته والرد عليه. 

اطمئنان المحكمة الى ما انتهى اليه تقرير الطب الشرعي واقوال المجني عليها كون البصمة الوراثية للحمض النووي dna المستخلصة من التلوثات المنوية للطاعن تتطابق مع البصمة الوراثية لعينات دمائه كونه يتفق مع ما جاء باعترافه انه قد اولج قضيبه بها حتى امنى بها .

----------

